# Anyone doing the Craggy Tri this weekend?



## 007fair (4 Sep 2012)

I am and it will be my first sea water swim.


----------



## Arsen Gere (14 Sep 2012)

007fair said:


> I am and it will be my first sea water swim.


 How did it go ?


----------



## 007fair (18 Sep 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> How did it go ?


Hi Arsen The swim was much better than expected. It was cold but at least I was expecting it this time and it was very calm considering it was the Atlantic! Salty water in the mouth was not too bad either. it was only 550 or 600 meters My time of 11mins 20 was about 11th in my age group of 56 
The cycle was ok too (13th out of 56) but the run was very tough Cramp everywhere ! (23rd out of 56 ) Nice scenery though


----------



## Arsen Gere (18 Sep 2012)

007fair said:


> Hi Arsen The swim was much better than expected. It was cold but at least I was expecting it this time and it was very calm considering it was the Atlantic! Salty water in the mouth was not too bad either. it was only 550 or 600 meters My time of 11mins 20 was about 11th in my age group of 56
> The cycle was ok too (13th out of 56) but the run was very tough Cramp everywhere ! (23rd out of 56 ) Nice scenery though


 
Good stuff, 11th is a good place. Now that's done, you can do another one knowing what to expect and prepare better.
I was up your neck of the woods competing at Strathclyde.


----------



## 007fair (18 Sep 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> Good stuff, 11th is a good place. Now that's done, you can do another one knowing what to expect and prepare better.
> I was up your neck of the woods competing at Strathclyde.


 
I thought they had to cancel strathclyde because of algae in the loch? How did you place and what age group are you in ? Thats it for me this year Next year a standard distance I think - Lakeland possibly.


----------



## fimm (21 Sep 2012)

I saw the photos of Craggy Tri (this is the one near Oban, yes?) last year and it looked stunning! I'd do it, except my mountian biking skills (and indeed bike) aren't really up to the job!


----------



## 007fair (22 Sep 2012)

Fimm - It is a good one. Alot of hills but not all up in one go. Great views and a very unique event


----------



## Arsen Gere (24 Sep 2012)

007fair said:


> I thought they had to cancel strathclyde because of algae in the loch? How did you place and what age group are you in ? Thats it for me this year Next year a standard distance I think - Lakeland possibly.


 Aye they cancelled the swim bit and I had to do a 1500m run instead. Fair enough really we are open to the weather and these things happen. I ended up 6th in my AG and 3rd for the ones who wanted to the European Champs so I got a place. With people being set off in groups of 5 you had no idea where you were on the course.
FWIW that road round the lake is not flat, by the time I had done 7 laps and just missed a stray dog I had covered 1300 feet of climbing in 38k.


----------



## Arsen Gere (24 Sep 2012)

fimm said:


> I saw the photos of Craggy Tri (this is the one near Oban, yes?) last year and it looked stunning! I'd do it, except my mountian biking skills (and indeed bike) aren't really up to the job!


 Fimm, you might like the wasdale one. http://www.wasdale-tri.co.uk/


----------



## fimm (25 Sep 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> Fimm, you might like the wasdale one. http://www.wasdale-tri.co.uk/


 Wow, that looks hard! I know of the Helvellyn Tri, but hadn't come across that one before.


----------



## Arsen Gere (25 Sep 2012)

fimm said:


> Wow, that looks hard! I know of the Helvellyn Tri, but hadn't come across that one before.


 It's new this year. Some of the lads in our club did Helvellyn this year and had a great time. A lot of been spurred on to tackle the Bolton IM after 10 of us did it this year. I've not done either the Wasdale or the Helvellyn ones so I can't comment.


----------

